# 50s race cars resin, diecast, lexan???



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

does anyone know of any one who makes the 50s style mercedes race cars either in resin or lexan?? i would like the resin or diecast for my infield and the lexan for my BSRT G3s. or any other 50s style racers?? alfa lancia ferrari?? i have the scale auto D type in lexan and think others would be cool. thanks in advance. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

MEV originals makes a pretty nice Ferrari 166 MM, a Jag "C" type and a couple other 50's sports cars for T-jets. 

Bruce Gavins of Road Rage makes a '57 Ferrari Testa Rossa for AFX mounts, cast from the Tyco S series body. (I did mine the hard way) 

The original Aurora Vibe Merc 300SL is pretty much the same as the cars raced at LeMans in it's day. 

I also have a couple Merc Silver Arrow bodys from Giperjet that I bought for T-jets but found they look BEAUTIFUL on an AFX or Tomy chassis. He also has lots of Ferrari and Alfa bodys from the late 50's and early 60's. He also has a SUPER nice Cunninham coupe.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bauer makes a few....*

3 versions of the Benz Gull Wing. Pricey... but nicey. :thumbsup: nd

https://www.kensclassicslots.com/shop/showDept.asp?dept=16413


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Bruce Gavins of Road Rage makes a '57 Ferrari Testa Rossa for AFX mounts, cast from the Tyco S series body. (I did mine the hard way)
> 
> I also have a couple Merc Silver Arrow bodys from Giperjet that I bought for T-jets but found they look BEAUTIFUL on an AFX or Tomy chassis. He also has lots of Ferrari and Alfa bodys from the late 50's and early 60's. He also has a SUPER nice Cunninham coupe.


Just to set the record straight .... Bruce ( although he has the screen name ) Is not affiliated with Road Rage HO . Dennis Rutherford is Road Rage HO's sole proprietor. Bruce was with Road Rage years ago but after the split became BNB Goodies with his son. I suspect Bruce would prefer to use his name along with his business and i know i prefer to use mine with Road Rage HO.

thanks , Dennis Rutherford 
Road Rage HO

BTW Greg Gipe ( Giperjet ) does likely make many bodies that would fit what being looked for for sure and is a great guy to deal with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

*Confusion with the name*

Dennis sorry for the confusion with the name . I have never promoted ever that I was road rage resins even when we had our brief alliance. If I can figure out how to change my name or better yet I will just go in and open a new account with a different name.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for the mix up. Thanx for straightening me out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

dennis the name is yours


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Dennis the name is yours


*Hey Bruce ,
thanks... not a problem when it comes to you and i . It can get confusing for others and makes sense to distinguish so that folks placing orders etc know what to do . Bad Dawg should work well for you as name recognition from the past makes sense. Good luck with that and with Traxx too ! 

Later , Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Dennis , thanks for understanding , all the best to you also, Anytime I can help let me know . Bruce


----------

